# بضاعه مشكله الموقع جده التوصيل زاجل



## ذكريات انثى (27 أبريل 2012)

ذكريات انثى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يسعد لي مساكم بالخير وطاعة الرحمن
> حابه تتميزين عن الكل
> عندك هوايه في التصوير....وتحبين كل اغراضك حتى الكوب الخاص فيك يخص التصوير ؟؟!!!!
> ...


----------



## ذكريات انثى (27 أبريل 2012)

*رد: بضاعه مشكله الموقع جده التوصيل زاجل*

ايضا 
نافورة العصير البلاستيكيه 125
الحاجز الامن الدرزن110

الدش المضيئ 45
سبوت لاين البانيو 13والجمله10
آلة البديكير 20والجمله 15
آلة الطباعه على الاظافر 30
ملاحة الطعام الرومنسيه 10والدرزن 8
آلة تنظيف البشره 35والدرزن 372
آلة كسر البيض 10ولدرزن 80
واقي الترمس 8والدرزن 60
منظم الريموتات والحمام الجداري 13والدرزن 110
قوالب السليكون 23
اكياس الضغط الدرزن 110
محفظة الفوط الصحيه 8والدرزن 65
Nتاتو 30عشر صفحات
آلة أزالة الشعر 13والجمله10
التواصل واتس اب للبنات او 
[email protected]


----------

